# Kaufberatung: Terhi 415



## MeFoMan (19. August 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte mir ein Allround-Angelboot zulegen (Raubfischangeln im Fluss/See in Holland sowie Ost- und Nordsee). 

Bei meiner Recherche bin ich auf die Boote von Terhi gestossen. Diese scheien sehr gut verarbeitet zu sein und sind auch sonst sehr durchdacht.

Ein Neukauf kommt für mich aus Kostengründen nicht in Frage. Daher habe ich mich auf die Suche nach gebrauchten Terhi's gemacht und bin auch fündig geworden.

Jetzt meine Frage:
Wer kennt das "Terhi 415". Kann man so ein Boot beruhigt kaufen (pflegliche Behandlung seitens des Vorbesitzers mal vorausgesetzt)? Ist eine 25 PS Motorisierung für die o.g. Regionen ausreichend?

Please Input #h

Gruß

Markus


----------



## HD4ever (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

mit 25 PS solltest du damit recht flott unterwegs sein ! 
ist ja verhältnismäßig leicht das Boot und diese ABS Terhi Boote sind eigendlich auch recht gut und sicher.
4,15m ist zwar nicht so ideal für die Ostsee, aber bei passenden Wetterverhältnissen wirst du damit schon deinen Spaß haben :m


----------



## neandertaler (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hi Markus,

die Terhi-Boote haben einen sehr guten Ruf, außerdem sind sie praktisch unsinkbar.
Mit 25 PS dürfte das Boot *richtig* gut laufen, viel mehr ist vermutlich ohnehin nicht zulässig. Wie eigentlich alle skandinavischen Boote, sind auch die Terhis für die Arbeit auf dem Wasser ausgelegt - also auch für Bedingungen, bei denen man als Freizeitangler garantiert nicht mehr draußen sein will.

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## Freelander (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Terhi Boote sind Top Boote,ich habe selber eins#6.


----------



## rob (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

ich hab das 440er dieses jahr neu gekauft.
bin sehr zufrieden mit dem boot!!hab einiges daran gebastelt und ist alles glatt gelaufen.
fährt gut, ist sehr kippstabil, hat ordentlich platz, stauräume und verschiedenen ablageflächen.
derzeit mit 6 ps bin ich eher schwach unterwegs.
möchte mir noch einen 15er raufhängen.dann geht was:m
ich kann terhi nur empfehlen.
lg rob


----------



## MeFoMan (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hi *,

ThanX for prompte Infos ;-)

Mal sehen, ob ich es bekommen kann

Gruß

Markus


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hey,

ich habe 2 Jahre ein Terhi 415R mit 30 PS Tohatsu gefahren. Solides Boot, pflegeleicht aber leider sehr niedriges Freibord- war mir auf der Ostsee zu wenig. 25 PS sind ausreichend für das Boot. Ich würde bei einem Konsolenboot für die Ostsee eher zu Cremo oder Ryds tendieren. Und achte beim 415'er auf eine Scheibe am Steuerpult- ansonsten wird es ziemlich nass für den Fahrer ab 3 BFT auf der Ostsee...:q

Gruß Lars


----------



## Freelander (20. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Ja genau eine Scheibe ist dringend zu empfehlen,die habe ich mir auch nachträglich besorgt.


----------



## Blindfischer (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Ich hab zwar das Vario T 45 und kenne das 415 nicht aber Terhi ist sehr empfehlenswert, auch ich fahr nur mit 8 PS ( definitiv zu wenig) aber in Punkto Stabilität und Fahrverhalten 1 A.

Bei mir ist die Scheibe auch schon dran , leider hilft die nur dem Steuermann, alle anderen werden Wettergegerbt |supergri

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

das hier sieht auch nach nem schönen Rauwasserboot aus ! 
find ich fast besser als das Terhi was auch da zu finden ist - is ja aber Geschmackssache ....


----------



## neandertaler (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*



HD4ever schrieb:


> das hier sieht auch nach nem schönen Rauwasserboot aus !
> find ich fast besser als das Terhi was auch da zu finden ist - is ja aber Geschmackssache ....



Die Rumpfform sieht mir aber sehr nach Verdränger aus - das wird dann eine recht "gemütliche" Tuckerei über die Ostsee. Da ändern auch die 30 PS nix, wenn es für die überhaupt zugelassen ist. Sollte es sich tatsächlich um einen Verdränger handeln, machen mehr als 10 - 15 PS kaum Sinn. |rolleyes

Der hochgezogene Bug schneidet zwar gut durch Wellen, durch den Rundspant (die runde Rumpfform) wird es aber recht kippelig im Wasser liegen - eigentlich kein Problem, für das Sicherheitsgefühl des Gelegenheitsseemanns aber nicht gerade förderlich... 

Vielleicht wäre auch ein (Festrumpf?-)Schlauchboot was für Dich? Wenn Du Wert auf größtmögliche Seegängigkeit und Kippstabilität legst, wäre das sicherlich erst Wahl.

Hat halt alles seine Vor- und Nachteile... :q

Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## HD4ever (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

ich deh das nen büschn anders ....
das 2.Boot hat im gegensatz zu nem reinen Gleiter ( Terhi ) einen vernünftigen Kiel der die Sache doch etwas stabilisiert ...
das terhi ist quasi "unten flach" und schaukelt sicher etwas mehr aufm Wasser ... 30 PS werden den Bug schon vernünftig aus dem Wasser bekommen ( sollten vorn nicht 3 Leute sitzen :q ) und das ist halb nen Halbgleiter.... richtige Verdränger sehen nochn büschn anders aus .... 
wie gesagt - es gibt da so einige schöne Boote und wie du sagtesthat alles etwas vor- und nachteile 
das Terhi ist sicher nen super Boot - und bestimmt mit den 25 Pferdchen auch schneller als das andere mit 30 PS


----------



## ade (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Also ich habe auch ein Terhi Nova 4,15 mit nem 40 PS Yamaha, bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Boot, ist auf alle Fälle sehr stabil und zum angeln mit zwei, drei Mann ok. Allerdings könnte das Freiboard schon etwas höher sein.


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Na Männers,
mal wieder auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau?
Die kleinen Terhis sind sicher keine Boote, die für die offene Ostsee gebaut wurden. Sie sind für Binnenseen konzipiert. Wofür also soll das Boot in erster Linie sein?
Das Boot ist so sicher für Binnengewässer geeignet - und auch im Sommer für die küstennahe Angelei. Unter Küstennah verstehe ich dabei max 1 SM.
Ich weiß natürlich, das es im Bord auch Überlebenskünstler gibt, die mit solchen Schüsseln
durchaus Ausfahrten auf 20 oder 25m Wassertiefe überlebt haben. Die gibts - wie auch Leute,m die 200 km/h bei 2 Promille auf der Autobahn überlebt haben. Von beiden halte ich übrigens gleichviel...
Wenn du also zuerst Binnengewässer befischen willst und dann auch mal im Sommer küstennah angeln möchtest -o.K. Wenn du aber in der Saison ( also Oktober bis Mai ) mit dem Boot richtig rauswillst - dann vergiß es. Bei Minusgraden und Wind um 3 möchte ich da nicht mehr drin sitzen.
Einen Gedanken noch dazu: Versuche das Boot, wenns denn dieses sein soll, ohne den 2. Takter zu kaufen. Niemand kauft heute mehr einen 2takter - es sei denn er muß es. Versuch lieber einen 4 Takter dazuzukaufen. Spart Geld und ist wertbeständig.


----------



## MeFoMan (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

@Dolfin

Ich gehöre mit zur "ängstlichen" BellyBoat-Fraktion, d.h. ich kenne meine Grenzen. Das Boot suche ich primär für Fluss und Binnenseen. Wenn es der Job denn mal zulässt fahre ich 2 - 3 mal im Jahr rauf zur Ostsee. Auch mit motorisiertem Boot bin ich da sehr vorsichtig (bisher nur Leihboote)...

Sicherlich sind 4-Takter den 2-Taktern vorzuziehen, sie sind aber auch deutlich teurer in der Anschaffung und in der Wartung. Dafür kann man mit einem robusten, wartungsarmen 2-Takter ruhig mal etwas mehr Sprit verbrennen (ok - die Geräuschkulisse lassen wir jetzt mal weg  ) --> Kosten/Nutzenrelation ist - denke ich - OK.

@all
Vielen Dank für eure Postings

C U am/auf dem Wasser

Gruß

Markus


----------



## kevkeding (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Als begeisterter Terhi-Fahrer #6(mehr läßt der Geldbeutel nicht zu) möchte ich meinen:
Für die Ostsee sollte es zumindest das Terhi Vario sein.
Alles darunter hat eine zu geringe Freiboardhöhe|uhoh:. 
Soweit ich weiß, haben die Terhi-Boote auch erst ab Vario die CE-Klassifiezierung  C (Küstennahe Gewässer).
Unabhängig davon: Ein bischen Platz sollte im Boot schon sein und der ist schon bei zwei Leutchen im Terhi Nordic 6020 begrenzt.

Zum Motor: 25 PS reichen bis zum 6020 im Küstenbreich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß und viel Spass bei der (schwierigen) Entscheidung,
Jörg


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hallo Markus,
deine Argumente ziehen leider nur, wenn du wirklich das Boot nur 2 oder 3 mal im Jahr bewegen willst.
Ich wüßte nicht, worin die Mehrkosten beim Service des 4takters bestehen sollten. Meinst du das Motoröl? Ich geben mal ein kleines Beispiel:
Verbrauchskosten meines 60 PS Mercury 3 Zylinder 2 takter für einen vollen Schleppangeltag und eine Fahrt von ca. 6 Meilen zu den Fischgründen: 70 Liter Benzin plus 1l Mischöl ( das Boot wog 700 Kilo und 2 Mann an Bord)
Mein jetziges Boot benötigt für die gleiche Leistung bei 1300 Kilo und 70 PS 4takter etwa 35 Liter Normalbenzin. Das sind 70 Euro pro Tag weniger!
Das Argument Kosten ist nur beim Anschaffungspreis ein Argument. In allen nachfolgenden
Fragen bekommst du das voll zurückgezahlt. Heutige Spritkosten machen einem nicht gerade Hoffnung, dass das anders wird. Und ein Boot, welches du in einer Slipanlage zu Wasser lassen mußt, wird oft größere Strecken zurücklegen um gute Fanggründe zu erreichen. Auch wenn die dann nur 1000m vor der Küste liegen.
Ich glaube aber deine Situation zu erkennen. Sie ist eigentlich bei fast allen gleich. Du hast dort ein bestimmtes Objekt im Auge und suchst eigentlich mehr nach Argumenten zuzuschlagen. Gegenargumente stören da eigentlich nur.


----------



## Freelander (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hi,
Wenn es das Boot ist was ich glaube dann würde ich mir das auch wegen dem Motor nochmal überlegen.


----------



## Freelander (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*



kevkeding schrieb:


> Ein bischen Platz sollte im Boot schon sein und der ist schon bei zwei Leutchen im Terhi Nordic 6020 begrenzt.


 

Was nimmst Du denn alles mit?
Das 6020 ist doch echt groß und müßte doch vollkommen ausreichend sein,wenn man nicht gerade große Trollingtouren veranstalten will.
2 Leute mit 2 Ruten,2 über die Bordwand als tote Rute ausgelegt und 2 zum Pilken und da reicht der Platz nicht;+.
Das mache ich sogar mit meinem Terhi 405Fun ohne Probleme.
Gut zum Schleppen nehme ich nur 4 Ruten statt wie die großen Boote 8 oder mehr,aber das funzt auch.#h


----------



## neandertaler (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Größer, besser, geiler geht natürlich immer. Letzten Endes müssen halt Aufwand, Kosten und Nutzen im richtigen Vehältnis stehen.

Andernfalls wäre jeder mit so einem (sehr geilen) Teil unterwegs:






Viele Grüße,

Oliver


----------



## kevkeding (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*



Freelander schrieb:


> Was nimmst Du denn alles mit?
> Das 6020 ist doch echt groß und müßte doch vollkommen ausreichend sein,wenn man nicht gerade große Trollingtouren veranstalten will.
> 2 Leute mit 2 Ruten,2 über die Bordwand als tote Rute ausgelegt und 2 zum Pilken und da reicht der Platz nicht;+.
> Das mache ich sogar mit meinem Terhi 405Fun ohne Probleme.
> Gut zum Schleppen nehme ich nur 4 Ruten statt wie die großen Boote 8 oder mehr,aber das funzt auch.#h


 

... mein Sohn seinen Hausstand#d und ich das Nötigste|uhoh:!

Nein, Du hast schon recht, bei zwei Leutchen ist es völlig ausreichend + Platz genug (je mehr du davon hast, je mehr schleppt man mit).

Jörg


----------



## Freelander (22. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*



kevkeding schrieb:


> ... mein Sohn seinen Hausstand#d und ich das Nötigste|uhoh:!


 

|supergriJa ich verstehe


----------



## Freelander (28. August 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

@Mefoman,

was ist denn nu,hast Du es bekommen;+#6.


----------



## MeFoMan (2. September 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hi,

ich warte noch ab ...
Ein Freund von mir will sich auch ein Boot zulegen. Evtl. kann man sich einigen. Wäre quatsch, wenn wir jeder ein Boot kaufen würden.

Gruß

Markus


----------



## TG Uwe (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Kaufberatung: Terhi 415*

Hallo, Jungs 
Bin Terhi Fan , hatte das 415 R mit 40PS . Freibord für die Ostsee wäre mir zu gering . Die Aufteilung vom Boot finde ich aber ganz gut .
Das Micro Fun 3,15 habe ich noch . Freibord für die größe ist gut, aber für zwei Personen schon bischen klein . 
Mir sagte mal jemand im gebrochenen Deutsch Das ist nicht viel Boot. Habe ihn gefragt wie weit ich rausfahren müßte um an Lachs zu kommen|kopfkrat 
Was ich empfehlen kann , weil du das Boot sowieso auf dem Trailer hast ist das Terhi Nordic 
Ist 4,60 u. bietet Platz für drei , ist noch hochbordiger u. noch bezahlbar. Hat einen besseren geradeauslauf fürs Schleppen u. ist Rauwassergeeigneter als die oberen Gleiter.
Aber vorsicht , dieses ist sehr bekannt und beliebt unter den Anglern u. hat somit sein Preis auch gebraucht. 25 PS sollten es sein|wavey:


----------

